# Can you help me with my entry form please?



## jo-pop

Hi all, 

I am just finalising my entry for for Notts & Derby (show manager agreed to later entry for me) but I have a section on classes which I do not know how to fill in.

I have filled in the class number for my breed clas, and then the numbers for my 3 other side classes. Then there is a section which says "BOB only". I know BOB is Best of Breed of course but I don't know what I need to put in here, if anything.

I can call and ask show secretary tonight after work as I cannot make a personal call in the office but I want to post this form in the next hour or so. I was wondering if you could advise?

Is it for cats who already have titles?


----------



## carolmanycats

Yes, the BOB only box is for cats who already have titles so they do not enter the Breed class but who are considered against the breed class winners for best of breed 

Carol


----------



## jo-pop

Thanks Carol.

Form for mine and Thomas' very first ever show is now in the post!
Now what ..........


----------



## raggs

jo-pop said:


> Thanks Carol.
> 
> Form for mine and Thomas' very first ever show is now in the post!
> Now what ..........


Hi Jo, did you enclose a S.A.E for confirmation? if you did they will sent confirmation of your entry to you, if you didnt then its no problem , you could always ring them in a day or two and then they will confirm your entry, all you now have to do is turn up on the day, give them your name, they then will give you a slip with your pen number and the numbers of the classes you have entered, then off you go to get vetted in, so dont for get kittens vaccine cert. once thats all done off to your pen.................Enjoy the day..................Chris


----------



## jo-pop

Hi Chris, yes I sent a SAE.
thanks for the info.

I'm just going with the intention of having a fun day that's all. I never bought him to show, this was never in mind so I did not look for a show quality cat. I looked for one to fit in our family as a pet and he is doing that just great. I'd love him to do well of course but most importantly I'd love him to enjoy the day. It will be nice to see so many breeds as I have never been to a cat show ever!
I'm interested in any tips anyone has on things to take with me. Are there any good eye and bottom wipes? He is a clean little boy but sometimes he could do with cleaning his bottom better :/


----------



## carolmanycats

I'll be there too hopefully so if you need any help on the day come and find me, will be in British and HP sections


----------



## jo-pop

Oh brilliant. So I have you, RCMadd and my breeder to meet up with at our first show.


----------



## Biawhiska

I will be there. I will PM you my cat's pedigree name so you can find my pen. I'm in the Siamese section.


----------



## rcmadd

so you will be near us in the pet section...


----------



## carolmanycats

Me? Yes  Will be nice to catch up again


----------

